# Patrick Swayze has pancreatic cancer :(



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Heard on the news that Patrick Swayze has pancreatic cancer. It said he is responding to tx but other sources are saying he only has a few weeks to live.Such sad news


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

oh no that's terrible news, how sad  

pam xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

fuzzier said:


> Heard on the news that Patrick Swayze has pancreatic cancer. It said he is responding to tx but other sources are saying he only has a few weeks to live. I worked with Patrick (lucky girl, i know) a few years ago and he is such a lovely man. Such sad news.


Such a shame really hope he is responding to the tx i am sure he is ... papers like to sell a story the latter is more shocking so i guess sells more,

wow you worked with him ..on what if you dont mind me asking?
Saraxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I heard this to today and was saddend, 
Pancreatic Ca is horrid and terminal - So no matter how well hes doing now
I personaly doubt he will recover, though that dosnt stop me hoping he will  

Fuzzier   you were very lucky to see another side to a good man.

~Dizzi~


----------

